# Kribs in a community tank?!



## HomiesInTheKrib (Sep 9, 2010)

Okay, so my 75 gallon planted tank is dying for more color. I've always wanted a chiclid, but never have i seen a better chance.
Fish list:
14 white cloud (12 juvinials)
1 harlequin rasbora ( I will sell the last one that remains from a 20 fish species tank)
1 SAE
3 Ottocinclus (sp?)

Will this be okay?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

It should be fine. Kribensis are really not too aggressive. Unless they are defending fry of course. I have a pair in my 50-Gallon Breeder tank with some small Angels, Blue Ram pair, Blue Dolphin Cichlid fry, and they don't really tend to bother them too much. Occasionally the female or male will shoot out of the cave I have in there for them, and chase away anyone near it. (I suspect that they are hiding eggs ). Beautiful coloring on the female though, they do add some color, but they can be very shy!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

i had a way different experience with them the female just tore apart everyone in my tank. it was the only dwarf cichlid ive ever had a problem with. but all fish are different and some can be aggressive and otheres not. compared to other dwarf cichlids if you do have a problem with it in your tank good luck ever catching it took me 8 hours to get mine out i eventually had to tear my tank apart to get it! if you want a dwarf cichlid check out apistogrammas, german blue rams, dwarf flag cichlids, red breasted dwarf flag cichlids, and keyhole cichlids.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

It should be fine BUT if they start breeding they get very aggressive. Sometimes you will get an aggressive one but you won't know until you try, just remember they are cichlids and still have cichlid nature. Rams are also okay and better suited. They are very peaceful for cichlids.


----------



## HomiesInTheKrib (Sep 9, 2010)

I tried German Blue Rams, they died with in 45 minutes. Our water was fine too!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

HomiesInTheKrib said:


> I tried German Blue Rams, they died with in 45 minutes. Our water was fine too!


sounds like they either weren't acclimated properly or your water chemistry was just way different from the stores.


----------

